# It's been a while!



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmm have had Mayzie my white and gingery/brown doe with my Siamese/Himilayan buck 3 weeks ago. And I put Mayzie in a cage by herself yesterday and last night see did some nest building. And I looked at her head on this morning and she looked a bit bigger considering see is always looking skinny. I guess time will tell and I will update you guys!
Got a pic of mum but not dad I'm afraid. it's not a recent photo so don't look at her size.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Shes really pretty! Good luck on your mousy quest you got there!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Mousy quest no longer. I went from 9 to 4 mice. It's been a cold winter and well idk whats happened. I have Manuka left thank goodness. And Millie, Mayzie and Lohread who are a year and a half! Sadly Manuka has a issue and cant be put with other girls and Millie and Lphread will not accept Mayzie back when they are sisters :/ life's hard lol


----------

